# Jerk



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Well, I just spent the last half hour or more searching this forum for information on this spice blend. What I found was slim. I was wondering if anyone makes their own blends? Dry and wet.

Me, I like to make my own. Usually dry.

Typically:

2 tbls allspice
2 tbls new mexican dried chilies (not a hot chili, but has a realy nise dark crimson colour)
1 tbsp pepper
2 tsp thyme
1 tsp cloves

At least that is where I start, and I mix it up as I go. Sometimes I will add mace, and garlic, and othertimes I just use the allspice chilies and pepper.

So, what do you all do/use/blend?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

When I make jerk, at home, I usually use a wet rub/marinade which includes:
orange juice
lime juice
green onion
fresh thyme
habaneros, scotch bonnets, or bird peppers
garlic
ginger
allspice
clove
sugar
salt
pepper
cinnamon
cumin
Sorry, I don't have amounts, but I usually just "wing it" at home (I could pull up my work recipe when I get home), and adjust it according to my whims. Spice wise the allspice should predominate with all the other spices just backing it up. As for the chiles, that is a personal preferance. 1 habanero will give you some heat, 2 and you might start to sweat, 3 you got some good fire going , 4+just the way I like it, mouth searingly spicy (the only way to make jerk!!!)


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

well I've never made "jerk" spice before, but one mix that I tend to use more often, is equal parts salt, black pepper adn granulated garlic. nothing fancy or spicy but it works for simple seasoning.


----------



## garyf (Feb 9, 2005)

Jerk would probably be the single seasoning I'd pick if given a choice of only one for life  I have tried dozens of different recipes and methods and have found only one that my Jamaican friends call "just like home". Walkerswood! It's prepared, ready to use (paste/rub) and has a pretty good heat factor. My fav. jerked dish is pork and I usually buy a very large boneless pork loin roast, untie it, slather every surface and retie. 24 hours in the fridge and then rotisserie, low and slow over a blend of woods. I use apple, mesquite and a little pecan. The true and unfortunate secret is the wood, Pimento. I have yet to find a supply or supplier of pimento logs/chips in North America and I'm actually considering importing it myself. I wonder what customs would say when they opened my suitcase to find it full of wood 

They have a website, www.walkerswood.com

PS. Don't forget the rice with black beans and ox-tail gravy!

Gary


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Here are two rubs I use at work. They are made with the general public in mind so they are not very hot, but that is easily remedied.

Wet Jerk Rub
Weight or Volume/Ingredients
1/4 cup Allspice Berries, toasted, cracked
1 stick Cinnamon, crushed
1 teaspoon Nutmeg, fresh grate
1 Habanero, fine chop
1/2 Onion, chopped
1/2 cup Scallions, green & white,chopped
3 cloves Garlic, coarse chop
3 tablespoons Ginger, fine chop
1 tablespoon Thyme
1 tablespoon Sugar
1 tablespoon Soy
2 tablespoons Worcestershire
3 tablespoons Lime Juice
1/4 cup Rum
Procedure:
Combine all ingredients and place in processor and blend until smooth.


Dry Jerk Rub
Weight or Volume/Ingredients
1/2 tablespoon Cumin
1/2 tablespoon Black Peppercorns
3/4 teaspoon Mustard Seed
3/4 teaspoon Coriander
3/4 teaspoon Cloves
1/4 teaspoon Thai Chile
3/4 teaspoon Ground Ginger
3/4 teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
1/2 tablespoon Brown Sugar
3/4 teaspoon Kosher Salt
Procedure:
Place cumin, pepper, mustard, coriander, and cloves in dry skillet and toast over medium heat about 1 - 2 minutes, until fragrant. Combine with remaining ingredients and grind.


----------

